# Maraca cabocla photo shoot.



## TalonAWD (Apr 12, 2010)

*Theres not many pictures of this species so I'm going to post a few of them here in its own thread. From birth to adult and everything in between as time allows it. I want to show off this beautiful species.

From this...*












*To this. Female M. cabocla.*







*The entire Abdomen has utricating hairs and very short body hairs. Their legs have spiky hairs as well as normal hairs. They seem to line their enclosure with the utricating hairs when they make web/substrate walls. By the time they need to molt again they would have used all their hairs and appear bald but it blends in with the rest of their colors because they do not have just a patch of utricating hairs. So far does not itch or have any effect on me. Very calm but a little skittish. Mine actually stays put even if you touch her. *

















*I love the eye cluster setup. They have 4 large eyes and 4 small eyes with the large ones kinda facing towards the front. They are very quick to tackle food and eat alot!*


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Apr 13, 2010)

Wow! That's a pretty rad looking species! The body to carapace contrast is incredible, kind of like a B. albiceps. I'm gonna pick up some of these so when I line the cobocla, albiceps, and a chromatus up together they look like the super friends.


----------



## PsychoSpider (Apr 13, 2010)

Mind testing the venom out for us?;P


----------



## TalonAWD (May 5, 2010)

My smaller female molted.


----------



## James Quinton (May 5, 2010)

stunning species! i havn't heard alot about these, where do they come from?


----------



## TalonAWD (May 5, 2010)

James Quinton said:


> stunning species! i havn't heard alot about these, where do they come from?


Mine came from Guyana and there is only two species in the genus Maraca. The cabocla and the horrida.
The cabocla is fairly new in the hobby. Especially here in the states.

Heres some info.
http://tarantulas.tropica.ru/en/evolution/Theraphosinae/Maraca


----------



## TalonAWD (May 5, 2010)

Most recent shot of the 1st instar slings. So cute! They are in premolt I beleive.


----------



## TalonAWD (May 7, 2010)

First time making contact with a human.







And this guy is the biggest one out of all of them. Has a big rump. Always has been since it came out of the sac.


----------



## redrumpslump (May 8, 2010)

So awesome looking Steve. I'm glad you got a fertile sac buddy


----------



## TalonAWD (May 20, 2010)

*Maraca cabocla Second instar sling.*


----------



## crawltech (May 20, 2010)

Glad to see the slings movin along nicely!.....congrats!


----------



## J.huff23 (May 20, 2010)

How big are the slings?


----------



## TalonAWD (May 20, 2010)

J.huff23 said:


> How big are the slings?


The majority are 1/2" Leg Span. But I also have a couple that were large and are around 9/16" LegSpan.


----------



## J.huff23 (May 20, 2010)

Wow thats bigger than I thought they would be! How many do you have? I wont be able to buy one for a while, Im a bit tight on money at the moment.

How long do you think you will have them for before you sell out?


----------



## TalonAWD (May 20, 2010)

Heres how I have them currently. There are a select few in a heated chamber as I am experimenting with temperatures etc.  
This picture is the normal chambers.


----------



## TalonAWD (May 20, 2010)

J.huff23 said:


> Wow thats bigger than I thought they would be! How many do you have? I wont be able to buy one for a while, Im a bit tight on money at the moment.
> 
> How long do you think you will have them for before you sell out?


I agree! they are larger than I thought they would be as well. My small female is roughly 4 1/4" leg span (to give you an idea of how big my girls are at the moment.). I will post a video later on tonight with details. They are pretty docile for the most part. 

As for how long before selling...I'm not sure yet. I'm going to start feeding them and monitor their feeding habits before commititng to selling. I want them healthy and feeding first.


----------



## J.huff23 (May 20, 2010)

Thats so cool. They are so beautiful as adults.


----------



## TalonAWD (May 21, 2010)

Heres the video of my experience with this species.

[YOUTUBE]VNLQV-chVWU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Spidercrazy (May 21, 2010)

TalonAWD said:


> Heres the video of my experience with this species.


Its so beautiful  cant wait to have money to get my 2


----------



## TalonAWD (May 24, 2010)

Heres a picture of the Maraca cabocla at 2nd instar but after eating a bit and finalizing its colors. Already has its black legs. Real good eaters.


----------



## TalonAWD (Jun 17, 2010)

*3rd Instar*

One of the lil ones molted to 3rd Instar early this week. So I took it out and got some shots of it. It was so calm and never tried to run away. This is the size when they will start selling.

This guy is my prized specimen out of all the babies. I personally had it seperated from day one and kept a close eye on it. Its vial is specially marked and is one of the many chosen to stay in my possesion.
Its also the first to molt to 3rd instar! The coloration is there as well.































*Just look at those Beady big black eyes!*


----------



## TalonAWD (Jun 20, 2010)

A picture of Mommy munching on a male B. dubia.


----------



## lunashimmer (Jun 20, 2010)

Absolutely awesome, Steve!!!  Very pretty Ts!!!  :clap:


----------



## smallara98 (Jun 21, 2010)

I love the 3rd instar guy ! Pretty cute :clap::clap:


----------



## TalonAWD (Jun 21, 2010)

3rd Instar munching on a cricket.


----------



## VESPidA (Jun 21, 2010)

wow, just incredible!:clap:  congrats!

was your favorite 3i the one with the larger rump from the beginning?

they're like the opposite of B. vagans... just beautiful


----------



## TalonAWD (Jun 21, 2010)

HokiePokie727 said:


> wow, just incredible!:clap:  congrats!
> 
> was your favorite 3i the one with the larger rump from the beginning?
> 
> they're like the opposite of B. vagans... just beautiful


Yes! That is the one that I marked. Heres the pic again.







The one mucnching on a cricket (above post #25) is a different 3rd instar though. 

Heres my prized one today.* "OBeOne"* Its resting after eating a part of that big cricket. (just took this pic right now.)


----------



## TalonAWD (Jun 23, 2010)

24hrs after.... (The crickets head is larger than its carapace!)







Whose got a big Booty? (ObeOne)


----------



## Slappys_g1rl06 (Jun 23, 2010)

Ahaha!  How cute!  The coloration on these guys is beautiful!!!


----------



## BrynWilliams (Jun 23, 2010)

how fantastic, i wonder if these are available in europe?


----------



## TalonAWD (Jun 23, 2010)

BrynWilliams said:


> how fantastic, i wonder if these are available in europe?


If you find out, let me know.


----------



## TalonAWD (Jul 11, 2010)

*4th Instar!!!*

Heres ObeOne at 4th Instar. molted yesterday and transfered to a cube today to get better look at its progress and habits. 







Heres a crappy picture showing how much it has grown. I took it quick before it movedm so its a bit grainy.  1 1/8" Legspan!!


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Jul 11, 2010)

Nice! I want some war machines! ! !


----------



## D3AdB0DYMAN (Jul 11, 2010)

awesome pics


----------



## Ictinike (Jul 11, 2010)

As always Steve great stuff! :worship:


----------



## TalonAWD (Jul 20, 2010)

After its first meal and darkening of its colors They look just like Mommy at 4th instar! This is the same spider as in Post #32


----------



## AmbushArachnids (Jul 21, 2010)

im really lovin those steve! cant wait till i get my 4 on friday or saturday!!


----------



## smallara98 (Jul 21, 2010)

agentd006las said:


> im really lovin those steve! cant wait till i get my 4 on friday or saturday!!


Shhh dont ruin it ! You might spill the beans to everyone


----------



## TalonAWD (Jul 21, 2010)

agentd006las said:


> im really lovin those steve! cant wait till i get my 4 on friday or saturday!!


I wish more people would appreciate this species. I'm glad you will enjoy them as much as I do.


----------



## AmbushArachnids (Jul 21, 2010)

*yup!*

there Feeding responce is what i enjoy most! i love to spoil all my Ts with all they can eat.;P


----------



## smallara98 (Jul 21, 2010)

How much are these ? I need one . Now . Lol


----------



## TalonAWD (Jul 21, 2010)

smallara98 said:


> How much are these ? I need one . Now . Lol


Search for my ad.


----------



## TalonAWD (Jul 21, 2010)

agentd006las said:


> there Feeding responce is what i enjoy most! i love to spoil all my Ts with all they can eat.;P


I fed ObeOne (my prized sling) a medium cricket (crushed crickets nexk with tweezers and removed hind legs) and it was cool how it immediatly dragged the big cricket body into its burrow. Their mom is a beast with food.
That pic in post #36 is the result of just one feeding!


----------



## TalonAWD (Aug 11, 2010)

5th instar. 1.5"


----------



## Redneck (Aug 11, 2010)

Hey Steve.. How is the communal going?


----------



## TalonAWD (Aug 11, 2010)

Redneck said:


> Hey Steve.. How is the communal going?


This one is the largest (above pic)from that communial and I still see the others in different parts of the tank. So far so good.

In the smaller deli cup container, its the same thing. Still all there with them being in different burrows but near each other.


----------

